

Tech world wrestles with how to respond to tragedy - jeremylevy
http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/16/tech-response-boston-marathon/

======
cpt1138
Let the "internet" does what it does best. Release every bit of information
and let the "internet" try and catch the perpetrators. The official channels
will take weeks if not longer, with left hand not talking to right hand,
burdensome process, ineptitude and inefficiency. In some cases, what takes the
official channels weeks only to finally give up, the "internet" can solve in
hours.

